# [SOLVED] Amilo Li 1718 Wireless Problem



## awolf

I have the same problem and now the link above doesn't work anymore... Can anyone help me?


----------



## johnh10000

*Re: Amilo Li 1718 Wireless Problem*



awolf said:


> I have the same problem and now the link above doesn't work anymore... Can anyone help me?


for the Amilo Li 1718 I have the program, that link takes you to.


----------



## johnh10000

*Re: Amilo Li 1718 Wireless Problem*



awolf said:


> I have the same problem and now the link above doesn't work anymore... Can anyone help me?


Find attached the FSC Launch Manager

If this version does not work for your model try going to Downloads - Support - Fujitsu

Hope this helps!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Amilo Li 1718 Wireless Problem*

*awolf* - I have moved/created a Thread for you here. I see that you're getting assisted.


----------



## peteharpercouk

*Re: Amilo Li 1718 Wireless Problem*

Thanks all, that's it worked!

For the record, if you go to the Fujitsu Siemens site and enter your serial number then you can download the file(s) needed - I was just being incredibly daft in the execution of said program...! It says this machine is not supported for W7 but hey ho, works.

Thanks everyone again!


----------



## awolf

*Re: Amilo Li 1718 Wireless Problem*

THANK YOU! It works!!! Great, you don't know how long I was trying to deal with this problem... ray:


----------



## dantheman1964

Thanks a million ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## superdiegol

Thanks to all of you guys!
Actually this updated version works really fine when you have installed Windows 7 x 64.
Cheers


----------

